# I lost a friend this summer



## MiLo Minis (Aug 11, 2011)

I apologize because I know this probably doesn't really belong on this forum but Willie was the epitomy of a driving horse and more of you know him here than on the other forums. My boy passed away the beginning of June. He was no spring chicken at 28 years old and full of arthritis but it was way too soon for me. Willie was, and always will be, the most important horse in my life. We had a ton of good times together and I consider myself the luckiest person in the world to have had the pleasure of him in my life. He was extremely athletic, intelligent and kind. He had a heart bigger than a Clydesdale's! And to think he came into my life as a scrawny baby just because he was so tiny and cute he could walk under my thoroughbreds. I only trained him to drive to give him something to do.

Willie had a locking stifle which was manageable as long as he was kept really fit and not stalled. He developed arthritis in his hocks in his late teens which I got shots for and feed additives that kept it mostly in check until his last year or so. None of it slowed him down till the last year when I had to quit driving him for show as he could no longer back up without it hurting him. I didn't use him for breeding because of his conformational issues but I kept him a stallion because that was who he was.

Willie always gave me his very best and I was not once ever disappointed with him. He got comments like "I would never have believed a little horse could move like that!" He is the only horse I have driven that could truly collect and almost trot on the spot in harness. I have one of his dressage test scoresheets that the judge wrote a personal comment on. It says "The most beautiful test I have ever had the pleasure to judge." And another that made me chuckle as the judge used "horse with long mane" to remind her which test was his. I won't ever forget the day at Mott's Trial when everyone was calling "He's up the hill! The little horse made it up the hill!!!" Others doubted him but I knew he could do it. His cones course at Eve Dexter's trial when he knocked what seemed like minutes off of everyone else's time and they were all going Wow did you see that?! Willie LOVED his cones! There was also the time I got us stuck in a swamp and he patiently hauled my butt all the way through it (just over a mile) without complaint while the insects sucked him (and me) dry. Or the way he would just attack a water hazard or plunge into the river on one of our fun drives on the Grand.

Willie was the horse that everyone noticed when they came to the farm for a visit. He wasn't the most perfect specimen of equine conformation but he had such character and charisma that he stood out. He was always a stallion and a gentleman at the same time.

He was boss man in my boys herd and the best teacher he could be - he never used any more force than was absolutely necessary to keep the boys in line. He raised Ari to take his place and that was his downfall. Ari turned 6 this year and started to take over some of Willie's duties. There came a day when Willie stepped back and let Ari become the herd leader. All of this occurred without any undue agression, Willie just started keeping more to the outskirts and letting Ari rule. I had planned to pull Willie out and put him in a retirement paddock with his buddy GT once I saw Ari getting too agressive but I didn't get the chance. I had a show the first weekend of June and the day before we left I was down talking and feeding handfuls of grass to Willie who was standing by himself. I told him I would pull him out when I got home. We arrived home late Sunday night/early Monday morning and Willie was still standing in the same place. I asked Mike if Ari had been after him but he said no, Willie was just keeping to himself and he didn't have a mark on him so that was probably true.

Monday morning I went out and found he had lost a considerable amount of weight and was dehyrated. I don't think he had been eating or drinking while I was gone for the 2 days. I fed him some grass and he ate it. I brought him out of the paddock and put him in a paddock by himself with some hay and water. He wouldn't eat or drink unless I gave it to him by hand. I called the vet and they said they would get here when they could as they had a busy morning.

I went back out and got a brush and comb and started brushing him and combing out his huge long mane which he always loved. He laid down and I laid down with him still stroking his neck. He put his head in my arms, as he always liked to do while I stroked his cheeks, and he passed away. I don't think there was anything "wrong" with him except that his job was finished and he was tired.

MiLo's Willie Be Good 1983 - 2011 My first Mini. Simply the best.


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, Lori! Sorry for your loss, but what a great write up! And to have him go so peacefully for you. I hope that is how mine go!

Myrna


----------



## HavingFun (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh my I'm crying, what a beautiful story of Willie's life. You were so blessed to have each other. He was a stunning boy, it's wonderful he got to spend his last moments with you like that.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, your write up has brought tears to my eyes, how blessed you both were to have those years together. I hope my 20 something goes that quietly knowing he was loved.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 11, 2011)

Lori,

A big hug to you. What a beautiful tribute to your little man. So sorry for your loss.

Angie


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh Lori, as you know my heart breaks for you. What a champ he was! Thank you for sharing him with us over the years and now the touching story of his passing. I had no idea you'd had him for so long.



MiLo Minis said:


> I didn't use him for breeding because of his conformational issues but I kept him a stallion because that was who he was.


Strangely, I truly understand this. Normally I think it is so much kinder to geld but Kody and Willie both had such a strong sense of identity as stallions that it's part of who they are! Kody didn't talk to me for a year after his operation because (according to an animal communicator friend of ours) he thought I knew who he was and felt completely betrayed that someone he thought understood him could still do that to him. You didn't make that mistake with Willie- you gave him a good social life with other horses and he got the best of both worlds.



MiLo Minis said:


> He wouldn't eat or drink unless I gave it to him by hand. I called the vet and they said they would get here when they could as they had a busy morning.


I started crying again here thinking of so many of these old gentlemen. Spyder only ate those last few days to keep me happy; he didn't want it but he didn't want to upset me either. It sounds like Willie too was doing his best to comfort you and not cause you distress.



MiLo Minis said:


> I went back out and got a brush and comb and started brushing him and combing out his huge long mane which he always loved. He laid down and I laid down with him still stroking his neck. He put his head in my arms, as he always liked to do while I stroked his cheeks, and he passed away.* I don't think there was anything "wrong" with him except that his job was finished and he was tired*.


*wipes at the tears that are falling rapidly down her cheeks* God, that is so hard. It's both a burden and an honor to be there for them when the task is done and our tired old warriors want to lay down their arms. The sheer dignity with which they pass makes me feel like bawling and saluting simultaneously. It's overwhelming. Grief, honor, love, bereavement, awe, pain...all balled up into one.

I found a quote I intend to use on Spyder's eulogy page and I thought it might make a good headstone for Willie as well:

"I have fought the good fight, I have finished the race, I have kept the faith."

And of course, the Stanley Harrison poem that says it best:

'Somewhere in time's own space

there must be some sweet pastured place

where creeks sing on and tall trees grow

Some paradise where horse go,

for by the love that guides my pen,

I know great horses live again.'

Until we see them again.

Leia


----------



## susanne (Aug 11, 2011)

OK, now I'm a wreck.

Reading your tribute, I cried for Willie and my Thelonius and all of those special horses that give their all and then give some more.

By whatever marvelous fortune, Willie landed in the perfect home. You taught one another, loved and respected one another, and you both were rewarded. He had the great fortune to be able to choose his time to leave, and when he left, he was in your arms. We all have to go sometime, and he chose his time well.

I'm so sorry for your loss, yet I'm so incredibly happy you two were able to share this wonderful life.

Farewell, Willie.


----------



## DaisyHill (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh Lori...

I'm so very sorry to hear read of Willie's passing.

My thoughts and sympathies are with you and Mike and Mickey.

Hugs,

Cathy


----------



## Heart of Gold Minis (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. He sounds like he was just one of 'those' horses- the ones that you could never ever replace or even find one close too. I know how hard it is to lose one of the 20-somethings. Just about 3 weeks ago we lost a friends 21 year old mare. She wasn't mine, but I loved her just as if she was. They had gotten her and didn't know she was bred, but she foaled out a little filly early this year. Well, she was set in her ways and when they tried to wean the filly, hormones got the best of the mare and she tried to jump the fence, and broke her leg. She had to be put down. I'm glad you at least have those precious memories with him, and your last moments with him.

RIP Willie and Snow, and all the other beloved horses we have all lost <3


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 11, 2011)

I am so sorry Lori... but what a wonderful, touching tribute to a much-loved equine. Most of us reading this know your pain only too well. My thoughts go out to all who loved Willie.

Mary


----------



## Kendra (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost Willie. You were both so lucky to have found each other, and had so many great years and adventures together.


----------



## Ann knight (Aug 11, 2011)

Lori

I am so sorry you lost Willie ...how lucky you were to have had each other for so long and what wonderful memories you have to comfort you as time go by .......Ann


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 11, 2011)

What a moving tribute to your friend. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh my heart breaks for you... I am so sorry. I can't imagine. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## REO (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm crying too! Words can't tell you how sorry I am you lost your beloved Willie. He was beautiful!

What a man he was!!!!!!!!!!

He WAS tired and he was ready to leave. He waited for you to come home, for you to be with him when he left. He loved you that much.

You really should send that to the magazines. HE is what a mini is all about!

{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Aug 12, 2011)

Lori, what a beautiful story. It brought tears to my eyes.. I really felt like I knew "Willie" after reading this. He must have been one amazing boy. He truly was handsome. R.I.P beautiful boy.


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill (Aug 12, 2011)

What a wonderful tribute to a great horse. May your fond memories replace the sorrow that you feel now. He will always be with you.

Drive on Willie and enjoy those green pastures.

Elizabeth


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 12, 2011)

Its so obvious all those words came from your heart..youv brought tears to friends and total strangers eyes with your beautiful words about a very special pony that shared your life for many years..so nice that you got to be with him when he left for the rainbow bridge..just to confirm what he already knew you were there for him until the end..thank you so much for sharing your heartbreaking story you certainly made me cry and anyone that has had a pony that they have shared so many years and experiances with will understand what devastation and loneliness you will be feeling right now..time is a great healer..you did him proud R.I.P little man


----------



## MiLo Minis (Aug 15, 2011)

Lindi-loo said:


> Its so obvious all those words came from your heart..youv brought tears to friends and total strangers eyes with your beautiful words about a very special pony that shared your life for many years..so nice that you got to be with him when he left for the rainbow bridge..just to confirm what he already knew you were there for him until the end..thank you so much for sharing your heartbreaking story you certainly made me cry and anyone that has had a pony that they have shared so many years and experiances with will understand what devastation and loneliness you will be feeling right now..time is a great healer..you did him proud R.I.P little man


Thank you everyone. I knew you would understand how I was feeling. I loved this horse like no other and really felt a special connection with him almost as if we could hear each other's thoughts. Driving him I quite often only had to think about what I wanted and he gave it to me - I know that was probably because I was very subtly physically but unconsciously cuing him but that was how well he listened. I will never forget him. I have a really hard time even thinking about him right now without a lot of teariness which is not really me but it feels like I lost my soul. That is the main reason that I took so long to "announce" his passing because I thought if I gave myself some time then I would be able to deal with it better out at the shows when people brought it up but it hasn't worked. I count myself truly fortunate that I have found another horse in Polk that I will have the same kind of relationship with in time and already have to a certain extent but even he can't "replace" Willie, they are alike but separate. I hope that someday I can think about Willie with a smile but right now all I can think is that I wish horses were immortal or at least one small red one was.


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 15, 2011)

Awww, Lori, you have me crying now too. I miss the big guy. It was a true honour to get to know him these last few years. He was a wonderful horse with a generous spirit and a true gentleman. He carried his title of head stallion with dignity, fairness and firmness. I liken him to the perfect father.

He was our gelding, Peek A Boo's best buddy. They became fast friends the moment Peek was put into the paddock. Willie looked after him and they were almost always side by side out there. Willie seemed to know that Peek belonged to us and would keep the other horses in the paddock away while we talked to Peek or gave him treats (after Willie got his first LOL, he is the boss out there)




It's nice to have a friend who has your back.

Willie is also responsible for the additions of Fleur and Duke to our family. I had been wanting to expand our herd of one (Peek) to include one or two more. Garnet, my hubby, wasn't so sure he liked that idea. One was enough for him. But he did like to drive and Peek was a little small and pokey for us bigger adults. Anyway, Lori knew just what to do. She harnessed Willie up one weekend and to Garnet's disbelief generously handed the reins over to Garnet. Well, Garnet and Willie and Lori hitched up another horse and off they went down the road. They were gone a long time. When they returned Garnet could not stop talking about how awesome Willie was, how responsive, light, willing and FAST!! Lori then hit him with "You need a bigger horse like Duke" ROFL Garnet knew he had been set up but since I think he was still high from his drive that he willingly agreed to a couple more horses. LOL (Lori, you can't tell Fleur this next part) I know that it is still the best drive Garnet ever had and he still remembers it with fondness.

Willie was, and in our hearts still is, a very special horse. Lori, you and Willie achieved a lot together, a true team, he may be gone in body but he will always be around you. That I am sure of. Horses that good never really pass on they just go to a higher level and when the time is right you will be together again.

Hope you don't mind me sharing these:




Willie and his herd. They were watching Peek having his Christmas pictures being taken. Not sure if they were laughing at him or feeling sorry for him in the Christmas costume. LOL




Willie being handsome.




One of my favourite pictures. It is of my two boys with Wille. This was taken in the early spring 2010 so they are little fuzzy bears. From right to left: Willie, Duke, Peek.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 15, 2011)

That was a beautiful story and tribute. Sorry you have lost him but what a beautiful way for him to have gone. Thank you so much for sharing this and his lovely pictures. I'm having to wipe the tears from my eyes. You had a wonderful bond.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 15, 2011)

Between Lori and Kim-




:CryBaby




:CryBaby



:CryBaby



:CryBaby

Lawsy, I have GOT to stop reading these at work! BTW Lori, I have no doubt he was reading at least your intentions. The good ones do that and Willie was sure a good one!





Leia


----------



## DukeFleurPeek (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree Leia! Kim read this to me when I came home from work and it was impossible to supress the tears. I considered Willie a friend and never, not once, mised a chance to bring him treats, grass and pats on one of my weekend excursions to Lori's farm to see our minis. I was lucky to arrive a few hours early waiting for Lori and Kim to return to the farm from the U.S trip on the eve before Willie passed on and I spent some time in his paddock talking to him and softly stroking his neck. He was always so charismatic and in charge, it was difficult to see a friend kind of off by himself not doing a whole lot - usurped from his post or job. I will always, always remember Willie when I look at my wonderful gelding Duke - it was that terrific drive on Wille that day that convinced me that I "needed" a bigger, faster mini.

Lori, I don't try to imagine your pain, but hope that knowing that we grew to love Willie rather quickly and miss seeing him proudly standing in that paddock watching over his herd, pulling me towards him with those treats like an equine magnet softens the pain just a bit.

Willie is missed, remembered fondly. and loved.

Your friend, Garnet


----------



## MiLo Minis (Aug 15, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> ....and Willie was sure a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was simply THE BEST.

I know he loved you and Kim too Garnet - you guys were good to him. I told him "the plan" before he took you out


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 19, 2011)

I just saw this now and it broke my heart. Im so sorry you lost him. What a good horse.


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh wow thats really love.



.so sorry for your loss he was a stunning boy


----------

